# How long did it take to get first customer?



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Just wondering how long you dog walkers and pet sitters took before you got the first customer? I set my website up about 2 or 3 week back advertised on free index which I come up as soon as anyone puts pet sitter or dog walker in Rotherham. got a flier in pets at home put few fliers through letter boxes in area near me where people seem to have money. Still not had anyone contact me. I know its still early days and I still need to advertise in more places.

Also I know I'm thinking a bit far ahead here and would need at least some custom to pay for this but I'm thinking maybe I could offer dog training at some point. I'm aware I'd need to go on courses about this which is why I wont be able to offer it yet.


----------



## bestforpets (Jan 17, 2012)

I think the fact that it has been Easter means that things have been slower than they would otherwise have been, so don't give up. I would certainly look at advertising in some different places to see if they work better. Do you have any local parish magazines local to your area? They are a good place to advertise and very cheap compared to some other avenues.

Do you have any branded clothing - T shirt etc? If you take out your own dog (or borrow one from a friend) and go walking in the popular dogwalking locations, people often stop to chat and the best advert for your service is for people to see you out with a dog that is under control and obviously having a great time. Always have cards with you so that you can give them out to everyone you talk to.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

You could also put fliers up in local vets, dog grooming, supermarket noticeboards, school noticeboards of the area you wish to walk in. You could also write an article on your business and get it into local business newsletters or schools newsletter.

I also agree about having a branded tee-shirt and taking your own dog out or someone's dog to publicise the fact that you are walking - preferably a dog that would attract some good attention so that people take note.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not sure about parish magazines I'm in Rotherham. I often walk my own dog who is friendly with most dogs so I'm hoping he will decide to make friends with ones that need someone to walk them. I'm working on the bringing it up in conversation bit.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

koolchick said:


> I'm not sure about parish magazines I'm in Rotherham. I often walk my own dog who is friendly with most dogs so I'm hoping he will decide to make friends with ones that need someone to walk them. *I'm working on the bringing it up in conversation bit*.


You won't need to if you invest in a branded tee-shirt they will start asking you!

Think out of the box and just try some of the things I mentioned - they cost next to nothing but a little time, if they work great if not you haven't lost much.

Oh and speak to your local dog warden - build a relationship there - they know who or which areas are in need of help!


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

The most important thing for me was a website and registering it with goggle so it comes up when someone puts in 'dogwalker ........ and the area.

It took two months before I got my first call and then I had three more in 3 weeks.

I also advertise on my car


----------



## alexpb22 (Jul 29, 2010)

From when I launched the website it was exactly a week later that I got my first customer although I did a lot of work on the website and the internet and also did a lot flyering locally.


----------

